# Soil height to concrete



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Search around and could not find a solid answer for where to keep soil height. I am currently using a rotary and not sure when that will change. I scalp at 1" and cut at 1.5".

Currently, my soil is about .5-1" below any adjacent concrete surfaces. I need to core aerator and level. Should I bring that height up any?


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Me personally i like to see the soil and grass above the concrete by several inches as it looks nicer when it is edged properly.

Just personal preference


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Even or slightly above if possible. If you are too high above the concrete, then you will have a tendency to scalp the lawn edge when one side of the mower is on the hardscape with a rotary mower with wheels. If you are reel mowing with a drum mower and front roller, then you want the dirt above the concrete since the mower won't drop down when overhanging slightly.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

I reel mow and aim for the soil to be level or slightly higher than the adjacent sidewalk/driveway.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

Not to hijack your thread but I was literally just trying to look where to post for the opposite question. My lawn is probably about 1 - 2" above the concrete sidewalk. As it nears my driveway it tapers down to be even. I think the sod was laid even but has "grown" over time since i didn't take care of my lawn for many years and overgrew onto the concrete as well. When I mow left/right I can smoothly transition to the driveway but when i mow up/down i tend to get the donut scalp from the drop off. The height on the sidewalk looks nice and crisp after an edging but is there a way i can bring it down a bit so i don't scalp so bad when transitioning between surface and lawn. No plans to renovate/re-level at this point.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The only way I know is go rent a sod cutter (in the fall). Cut your lawn out, then cut some soil out and place the sod back down.


----------



## Mocajoe (Apr 9, 2018)

Bean4Me said:


> Not to hijack your thread but I was literally just trying to look where to post for the opposite question. My lawn is probably about 1 - 2" above the concrete sidewalk. As it nears my driveway it tapers down to be even. I think the sod was laid even but has "grown" over time since i didn't take care of my lawn for many years and overgrew onto the concrete as well. When I mow left/right I can smoothly transition to the driveway but when i mow up/down i tend to get the donut scalp from the drop off. The height on the sidewalk looks nice and crisp after an edging but is there a way i can bring it down a bit so i don't scalp so bad when transitioning between surface and lawn. No plans to renovate/re-level at this point.


My lawn is around two inches above the concrete curb that runs along the street. Rather than scalping the grass, I get a great straight edge by adjusting the wheel height on my rotary mower one inch higher on the wheels riding on the curb. If I am cutting at 3" I set the outside wheels on the curb at 4"by doing this it decreases the angle of the mower blade and prevents scalping. To do this your mower must have individual height adjusters on all wheels. There is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Mow with 1/4 or less of the deck on the lawn so you are only mowing a couple inches or so of the lawn. That will avoid scalping.


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

Thanks for the ideas guys!


----------



## Big Yard Needs Help (8 mo ago)

I have a similar situation from a project this year (2022). I tore up a layer of asphalt that was laid over concrete.

So, now I have soil/sod/grass that is roughly 2 -3 inches higher than the concrete walkway.

Am I going to have issues? Or did I do the right thing?


----------

